# DAP Silicone



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

There is a store going out of business in my area. I picked up some DAP Window-Door-Siding 100% Silicone...100% Waterproof Clear Sealant for $2.00. I was just wondering if anyone has used this on aquariums. I know GE Silicone I is aquarium safe....just wondering is this is too?? :-?

http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product-specs.php?p_ref=2072

Thanks


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone ?????


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had done extensive research recently because I was possibly going to reseal my 55 gallon. A few different forums said that was fine to use. One stated it met with FDA food standards which would also make it fine for aquarium use. If you want to be 100% sure, call DAP and make sure there are no anti-fungal additives in there. It doesn't look like there is but you should make sure. You can probably download the MDS sheet on it too and check.

I am now leaning towards not resealing my tank but if I was, I was leaning toward Momentive RTV 108. However if you don't have caulking skills, from what I've been told, it can be tough to work with. Has a quick set up time. It came widely recommended as it is generally for industrial use and very strong. A lot of guys resealing large tanks seem to use this stuff.


----------



## greenterror85 (Feb 19, 2015)

Theres nothing on the MSDS about it being anti-fungal. Should I be looking for a certain chemical??


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

greenterror85 said:


> Theres nothing on the MSDS about it being anti-fungal. Should I be looking for a certain chemical??


To be honest I don't know what the chemical is that makes it anti fungal. I really think it's fine. It's the bathroom stuff that usually has the anti fungal additives.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

After an internet search, Dow makes a chemical called Amical that is an anti fungal agent in caulks but there may be others.


----------

